# Crow vocalizations



## Dead Bird (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the pleaser of living next to the two tallest trees in my entire neighborhood. During spring there are as many if not more then 200 crows buzzing around my house all day long.

I have heard them make some funny, crazy noises, one of which sounds like a woodpecker pecking on a tree. I assume this is some sort of mating noise..anyone know for sure?

Yes I do put out the deeks and call at them, the neighbors must love it when I get 200 crows all worked up. lol


----------



## Dead Bird (Jan 29, 2008)

Hhhm do I need to get my count up before someone will reply to my posts? :beer:


----------

